
DoppioJVM brings JVM apps to the browser - antonkozlov
http://www.javaworld.com/article/3075031/web-development/doppiojvm-brings-jvm-apps-to-the-browser.html
======
exabrial
Related note: with all the talk about web assembly, why -not- use the JVM
bytecodes, instead of reinventing the wheel for a 5th time?

Watching languages compile to JavaScript is sort of hilarious.

------
vorg
> It can execute programs written in most JVM languages, including Java,
> Clojure, Scala, JRuby, and Jython, since it can run those languages out of
> their JAR files.

I'm wondering about Kotlin and Apache Groovy -- perhaps they can't be run
straight out of their JAR files!

------
brudgers
Project home: [https://plasma-umass.github.io/doppio-demo/](https://plasma-
umass.github.io/doppio-demo/)

------
mixedCase
Welcome back?

~~~
gravypod
That's the same thing that came to my mind.

